# Need Orlando NYE Weekend - Dec 28/29Check-In 3-5 nights



## Beachspace (Nov 13, 2017)

Prefer Marriott or Hilton.

Prefer a 2 bedroom, definitely no studios. 

I can check in on the 28th if needed, otherwise the 29th. No 30th check-in's because I have a party all day (reason we are going) in Clermont. 

Checking out 31st or 1st. 

3 Night Minimum please.


----------



## Beachspace (Nov 21, 2017)

Still need this if anyone has anything?


----------



## Atlbraves49 (Nov 26, 2017)

New here but we may have a 3 bedroom w/ kitchen /living room/laundry available in Orlando close to Disney.. Will have to check availability. But this may be bigger than you need.

Also it'd be for 1 week.


----------



## Beachspace (Nov 27, 2017)

Atlbraves49 said:


> New here but we may have a 3 bedroom w/ kitchen /living room/laundry available in Orlando close to Disney.. Will have to check availability. But this may be bigger than you need.
> 
> Also it'd be for 1 week.


Sounds good to me! Let me know...( don't care about proximity to Disney or theme parks, in town for family)


----------



## Ryan Burnette (Nov 28, 2017)

Beachspace said:


> Prefer Marriott or Hilton.
> 
> Prefer a 2 bedroom, definitely no studios.
> 
> ...



Good morning,

I found availability thru a broker that has the usage available at Wyndham Bonnet Creek for the dates you want.  If you're interested you may message me.

Thanks,
Ryan Burnette
ryanb@legacyadventuresinc.com
832-498-5162


----------



## Beachspace (Nov 28, 2017)

Just sent you an e-mail!


----------



## Beachspace (Dec 17, 2017)

Bump: Still in need of this!


----------

